
Good People Work Hard - coliveira
http://coliveira.net/software/good-people-work-hard/
======
mpk
Not to be a total prick, but it's entirely possible Knuth started work on that
paper weeks before and just did the final paragraph that night or morning.

------
gchpaco
The interview linked is also excellent, and very interesting to read.

